# Aggressive Bear



## ga.farrier (Oct 5, 2012)

I had a bit of a close encounter for the first time yesterday. I had the first bear I've ever seen while in a stand come through right at dark, still legal shooting light but I couldn't get a shot and he ended up looking back and jogging off. Well, not long after he left I heard a loud roar and crashing then had a fairly good sized cub climb about 30 yards away on the same trail the last bear came from. I thought what are the odds of that, then about 10 seconds later I saw the big Sow when she made three short and then one long roar and tore the woods down in about a 30 foot circle before stopping and then doing it again. She was ticked off and I've never seen anything that furious, she looked ready to tear something to shreds. I had not moved or anything and I don't know if she winded me or if the other bear had circled around and she was displaying all of this twords him but I'll tell you I've never been worried much out in the woods, but it was now dark and the last I saw of the cub was in the tree and the momma never left. I would be lying if I said I wasn't a little concerned. It was hard to climb down out of that tree  but she must have eased off without me seeing or hearing it so I assume the cub climbed down while she was pitching her fit. Has anyone else had something like this happen and do y'all think she was directing all of this twords the other bear? He was probably 250 and she looked a lot bigger.


----------



## mpwarrak (Oct 5, 2012)

No experience here, but I've read that adult male bears will hurt cubs, and female bears with cubs will run them off.  So maybe it was a female sending her cub up a tree and running off a male??  How high in the tree were you?  If you were high enough, they shouldn't have winded you, plus I don't think you woulda gotten that reaction, they would have just run.  But in any case, carry a flashlight, concealed permit, and sidearm!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

i would have needed to change my undeeeeez!

what county?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Sounds like the sow was protecting her cub, by displaying
aggressive behavior to make the other bear move away....

I was scouting last year before MZ season and eased up to some
blow downs and spooked a bear that was bedded or feeding in
the thick tangle of limbs...It charged out of the tangle of limbs,
ran about 20 yds , stopped and spun around to see what had
spooked it...We had about 5-10 sec face off where he rocked back
and forth and popped his jaws quite a few times, before finally
slowly turning and walking away...

I know most folks say bears are not dangerous, but they are wild
animals and when spooked (like a sleeping dog), or sow protecting
 their young can act agressive and be potentially dangerous....
I am more respectful of these creatures than before, after my
brief and kinda (no gun) scary encounter....


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 5, 2012)

She was protecting her cub.  I would say it was toward the other bear, not toward you.  I love to see bear in the wild.


----------



## FMBear (Oct 5, 2012)

I would definitely say it was protecting its cub, with how truly aggressive she was acting.  Now my father had an encounter in Maine where a cub tried to climb up in stand with him and when he brushed it away it did its little moan and mother came over and did her huffing and jaw popping and shook the ladder stand he was in, but no destroying of the forest.  After shaking the stand once and huffing and popping for about a minute, they just walked on off.

Over the last 3 years, I've managed to find myself between cubs and sows several times while bow hunting.  The sows have always just maintained watchful eyes, most of the time just sitting on their haunches and staring.  But I too have seen them go completely aggressive when feeding with their cubs and another bear starts approaching during my summer scouting trips.


----------



## Mars (Oct 5, 2012)

mpwarrak said:


> No experience here, but I've read that adult male bears will hurt cubs, and female bears with cubs will run them off.  So maybe it was a female sending her cub up a tree and running off a male??  How high in the tree were you?  If you were high enough, they shouldn't have winded you, plus I don't think you woulda gotten that reaction, they would have just run.  But in any case, carry a flashlight, concealed permit, and sidearm!



What sidearm would be effective for a black bear? I certainly dont have a 500 S&W. Would a .40 or .45 stop a charging black bear? I have my doubts.


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 5, 2012)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Sounds like the sow was protecting her cub, by displaying
> aggressive behavior to make the other bear move away....
> 
> I was scouting last year before MZ season and eased up to some
> ...



HA, I forgot about that.  bet you ain't went scouting with just a pocket knife anymore!!   Maybe i'll be able to post some pics of him in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 5, 2012)

Mars said:


> What sidearm would be effective for a black bear? I certainly dont have a 500 S&W. Would a .40 or .45 stop a charging black bear? I have my doubts.



If it hits him in the right spot most any would do.  I can tell you, i toted a 500 thru the mtns a couple of times.  It sucks cause they are so heavy.  now unless it is my primary hunting weapon, it stays in the truck or at the house.  I'll carry my glock or my 44 mag blackhawk.  I have learned walking the hills is easier when you can cut every pound possible off your gear.


----------



## mpwarrak (Oct 5, 2012)

Mars said:


> What sidearm would be effective for a black bear? I certainly dont have a 500 S&W. Would a .40 or .45 stop a charging black bear? I have my doubts.



Well, I think in most cases, the muzzle blast and sound of the shot will scare them enough to retreat, black bears are more scaredy cats than the grizzlies out west.  I carry a .357 magnum, I think a .45 would work too.  
Watch this video... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMbnmLLnsfw

Skip the trash and go to about 1:30 on it.  That's a grizzly in Alaska and the guy just fired his shot into the water in front of her and she retreated.

A question, what is this "jaw popping" you guys are talking about?  Is it an actual sound? Snapping teeth or what?


----------



## FMBear (Oct 5, 2012)

mpwarrak said:


> Well, I think in most cases, the muzzle blast and sound of the shot will scare them enough to retreat, black bears are more scaredy cats than the grizzlies out west.  I carry a .357 magnum, I think a .45 would work too.
> Watch this video...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMbnmLLnsfw
> 
> ...



"Jaw popping", when I've encountered it, always accompanies the bear when it goes to huffing at you.  Its just a way they give their warning, much like a deer snorting and blowing.  When I've come upon or surprised bear they get uncomfortable with me there, they usually start witht he huffing and running.  Once they get into a thick spot, then they'll start clacking their teeth and jaws together.  Luckily, I've never had one bluff charge.  3 times while summer scouting this year alone, I've encountered bears at 30 yards or less, some over 300 lbs.  They ran and huffed about 50-75 yards then would just stand their ground in the laurel doing the popping of the jaws.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 5, 2012)

ranger374 said:


> HA, I forgot about that.  bet you ain't went scouting with just a pocket knife anymore!!   Maybe i'll be able to post some pics of him in a couple of weeks!!



Yep !!!!

Got me a big ole boot knife like Jack carries in his boot,
AND a 45 or .357 !!!!!!!!!!!

Howard, I hope you do get a shot at Mr Bear with those
Tree Sharks....I'd really like to see what kinda damage
they would do to a bear....
Guess my Bear huntin is a no go this year....Wife and Dr
says to long hikes (NO Mtns), ATV ridin, tree stand climbing, or draggin deer, 
AND I have to loose at least 10 lbs by Xmas !!!!!!!!!!
"might" get to go to Jones Cty club and sit in tower stand
IF i get good Drs report next Wed !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 5, 2012)

That bear is dead he weighed nearly 300 lbs.


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 5, 2012)

Thats him in turkeytrots photo


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm doubting my hunting spot tomorrow morning now.  I don't have a ccw and I'm hunting in bear territory tomorrow morning.  I have yet to see one there, but the sign is there.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 5, 2012)

You'll be alright. Go on. If its your time to go. Its your time to go. I never carry a sidearm or nothing. Usually all I have is a dog leash lol. Guess I'll choke it out


----------



## FMBear (Oct 5, 2012)

PappyHoel said:


> I'm doubting my hunting spot tomorrow morning now.  I don't have a ccw and I'm hunting in bear territory tomorrow morning.  I have yet to see one there, but the sign is there.



Don't even worry about it.  I'm much more worried about having hogs in a hunting area than any bear.  Every bear I've come across before first light or after shooting light that have been within 20 yards or less always just huff and run.  Hogs, however, have knocked me clean off my feet and have chased me up trees.  During summer and early fall scouting, I only carry a machete in case I see a rattle snake for the smoker.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 5, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> You'll be alright. Go on. If its your time to go. Its your time to go. I never carry a sidearm or nothing. Usually all I have is a dog leash lol. Guess I'll choke it out



I'm still going.  I'm just going to keep my eyes open when I'm walking to my spot in the morning.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 5, 2012)

You could be hunting where that ol 3 legged bear is. I bet he's out for revenge. Assuming your on the Forest and on the south side. LoL.


----------



## River Rambler (Oct 5, 2012)

mpwarrak said:


> Well, I think in most cases, the muzzle blast and sound of the shot will scare them enough to retreat, black bears are more scaredy cats than the grizzlies out west.  I carry a .357 magnum, I think a .45 would work too.
> Watch this video...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMbnmLLnsfw
> 
> ...



I wouldn't count on that working every time.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 5, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> You could be hunting where that ol 3 legged bear is. I bet he's out for revenge. Assuming your on the Forest and on the south side. LoL.



Hunting may be off for tomorrow.  Coastie just said NGC was doing land nav up there tomorrow.  Why can't they do it up at the ranger camp like I used to do when I went to school there?


----------

